# ACER problem - Cannot find preload.tag for SetBootIni?



## Mirror (Jan 7, 2007)

A few weeks ago my ACER 3620 laptop suddenly shut off. I went to start it up again and all I got was the splash screen followed by a black screen with a flashing dash in the corner. It refused to boot up no matter what I did. So, I went into the Bios and told it to boot from a disk. When I first set up my laptop, it burned a "back-up disk" onto a DVD. So, I inserted it and the screen read "loading RAMDISK image..." then brought up the ACER recovery screen. I selected to recieve instructions in English, a screen said "Restore Factory default system". I clicked next. It begin to reformat and restore factory default settings, but an error occured. There was a "fail in creating or opening a file" I clicked okay and it led to a little gray box reading Recovery32... Cannot find preload.tag for SetBootIni. Once I click okay again it starts all over from the splash screen. 

Obviously, I have very little computer expierence and would like a little help fixing this. I can not find anything on the ACER support site. Please help.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Sounds like a hard drive problem, or possibly something loose inside.

As asinine as it seems, have you tried re-reinstalling windows? If it's a different error message, there's probably something wrong with the disk.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

I agree with Fox, it definitely sounds like it could be a hard disk issue. Download the ISO of Ultimate Boot CD from here and burn it to a CD. Then, boot it up and run the Drive Fitness Test from the Hard Disk Tools. If it tells you that the hard disk is about to fail, then you have two options. If the laptop is still under warranty, then I would send an e-mail to Acer Support (click the E-mail Support link). If your laptop is not under warranty, then you should plan on buying another hard drive. If you need help picking out another hard drive, we can help. Post back if you have any more questions.


----------



## Mirror (Jan 7, 2007)

I made a copy of the boot disk from the suggested website. It won't run. The screen simply says NTLDR is missing. Press any key to restart.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

This could mean that your hard drive has a problem with the Master Boot Record, or MBR. I would try wiping the drive with a windows install disk and reinstalling (vs. just formatting the partition and installing back onto that).


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It sounds like it is trying to boot Windows. You can boot off the CD by pressing F12 at the Acer Logo and selecting CD/DVD drive (with the Ultimate Boot CD in the drive).


----------



## sureshujjal (Jun 17, 2008)

A few weeks ago my ACER 4200 laptop suddenly shut off. I went to start it up again and all I got was the splash screen followed by a black screen with a flashing dash in the corner. It refused to boot up no matter what I did. So, I went into the Bios and told it to boot from a disk. When I first set up my laptop, it burned a "back-up disk" onto a DVD. So, I inserted it and the screen read "loading RAMDISK image..." then brought up the ACER recovery screen. I selected to recieve instructions in English, a screen said "Restore Factory default system". I clicked next. It begin to reformat and restore factory default settings, but an error occured. There was a "fail in creating or opening a file" I clicked okay and it led to a little gray box reading Recovery32... Cannot find preload.tag for SetBootIni. Once I click okay again it starts all over from the splash screen. 

Obviously, I have very little computer expierence and would like a little help fixing this. I can not find anything on the ACER support site. Please help.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sureshujjal (Jun 17, 2008)

did u get this problem sulation ? can u tel me plz i also have same promlams


----------



## cjbruce (Nov 5, 2009)

Me 2, Aspire 5672. This is the 2nd time I lost the OS on drive C and had to use the recovery disk., the recovery disk worked the first time, but this time the SetBootIni.
If nothing else works I will try replacing the harddrive.


----------



## PCMImi (Nov 17, 2009)

cjbruce said:


> Me 2, Aspire 5672. This is the 2nd time I lost the OS on drive C and had to use the recovery disk., the recovery disk worked the first time, but this time the SetBootIni.
> If nothing else works I will try replacing the harddrive.


Hajaja, I had the same problem, but i discovered that i was some stupid, because I remembered that the hidden partition that come in Acers, is at the hard drive, and some time ago I had to changed the hard drive for another caused by physical problems at its body. So the hidden partition was damaged too and the boys who replaced my hard drive for another new one said that they couldn't do anything for the old one, cause the hit received damaged physically the hard drive. Then I was searching in other conditions the partition but I was late in remember all the issue, jajaa, so it was impossible to recovery the partition that were not exists. But my only savior in my case was a cd of Windows XP Unattended that one day I decided to download for see how it was, but never I thought I would use for recover my pc. If you are luck and have the same problem I had or you deleted or formatted the PQSERVICE or hidden partition, I recommend to have a Windows XP CD Copy or original for recover.


----------

